# Developed an addiction to macaroons from Ladurée while in Paris: Where in Dublin?



## Noor77 (16 Feb 2009)

I developed an awful addiction to macaroons from Ladurée while I was in Paris. Does anyone know where I can buy any in Dublin - bar Café Léon I should add as I'm not too fond of theirs.

Thanks


----------



## Sherman (16 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

Would Maison des Gourmets do them? Don't know the street name, on that pedestrian street across the road from the Powerscourt Centre.


----------



## Smashbox (16 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

The Clarence used to serve them. The Cake Cafe near Camden St sells them too I think

[broken link removed]


----------



## Noor77 (17 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

They don't say they sell them on the website :-((


----------



## Smashbox (17 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

No, but do check in store, or call them!


----------



## askalot (17 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

''Leon the pastry cafe'' at 17 wicklow street always seem to have them.


----------



## Sherman (17 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*



Noor77 said:


> bar Café Léon I should add as I'm not too fond of theirs.


 


askalot said:


> ''Leon the pastry cafe'' at 17 wicklow street always seem to have them.


 
The OP doesn't like their ones.


----------



## askalot (17 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

Oops!


----------



## Noor77 (18 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*



Sherman said:


> The OP doesn't like their ones.


 
That makes me sound fussy!!!

Thanks for all the suggestions. It looks like I'm just going to have to go back to Paris!!!

I have serious cravings!!


----------



## TarfHead (18 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

I bought some last year in a coffee shop in Cabinteely village. Not quite the same as buying in Paris, but still good.


----------



## askalot (18 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*



Noor77 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. It looks like I'm just going to have to go back to Paris!!!
> 
> I have serious cravings!!



Macaroon porn to help you through the night! 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Pukka (18 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

Am 99% sure I saw them just last night at the bakery counter of Kennedy's Food Store in Fairview: [broken link removed]. Maybe call them first to confirm. Note: I did notice a glaze over the macaroons -  which some might find controversial. The standard there is way above (Irish) average in everything they serve, which I imagine would extend to their baked goods.

Also, a Belgian man comes to Belfast Christmas market to sell his "world's best macaroons". I tried one - it was just amazing.

Good luck.


----------



## Havana (18 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*



askalot said:


> ''Leon the pastry cafe'' at 17 wicklow street always seem to have them.



At a price. They're fierce expensive. Its the only place i've got them so maybe its the same everywhere but i nearly fell over when they asked for 24e for a box


----------



## Noor77 (18 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

I got a small box in Café Léon last week for 12 euro. There were supposed to be 8 in it but when I got home and looked I realised there was only 7!!!

I don't mind paying for quality but I found them artificial tasting and quite nasty really. There was a peach one that was awful!!


----------



## Pukka (18 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

I just visited the link posted by askalot above. Forget I spoke! We're not talking about the same item at all! I am talking about these :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macaroon


----------



## Smashbox (18 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

Easy to make a mistake, the spelling is very similar macaroon to macaron


----------



## pastrychef (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

Hi all ,

I am the pastry chef of Leon . 

I am really sorry if you dont like my Macaron . But you didnt like the peach one . All Macaron cost 8 euros not 12 euros . 

Please i can ensure that all macaron are home made . 

The Macaron from La maison des gourmets , hotels , shops are frozen and come from a food supplier  that serve all the hotels and shops in Dublin . 

Leon had a team of 9 pastry chefs starting only 3 month ago . Let us some time and i come back to us .

If you need anything you can contact me personally .

Regards


----------



## Smashbox (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

Pastry Chef, do we get a nice discount?! How did you hear about this thread?


----------



## WaterSprite (2 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

Well done Pastrychef!  Great to see you.

OP, self help [broken link removed] (deffo not baking101 but if you're addicted, you're addicted!)


----------



## pastrychef (2 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

Thank .

I will Maybe organise some free cooking class .

Please leave you email adress ,i will back to you . No discount but if you come to the cooking class you will see the macaron recepe .
How i know the thread ? I just search .

Sorry for my english , I am french.

Regards


----------



## Noor77 (2 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

Hello Pastrychef

Thank you for your posts. I feel I should state for the record that I am not a huge fan of peach flavour anyway so it was probably not your macaroon!!

I actually went a bought some more last week and preferred them this time. I got a different box of flavours.

I love the raspberry (or maybe strawberry?) ones )


----------



## Flax (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

Maison De Gourmet sell them.

So do Roly's, although they don't have them every day.

The Clarence sell them, but not for take away I think.




Noor77 said:


> I don't mind paying for quality but I found them artificial tasting and quite nasty really. There was a peach one that was awful!!


 
Leon don't make their own cakes, and don't get fresh stock every day, or every few days. I know people who work there.

Not surprised by your post.


----------



## Shiney (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

I agree the Mararoons in Leon are very disappointing, bought a box of 7/8 and never finished them...


----------



## Caveat (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*



pastrychef said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> Iam the pastry chef of Leon . Iam really sorry if you dont like my Macaron . But you didnt like the peach one . All Macaron cost 8 euros not 12 euros . *Please i can ensure that all macaron are* *home made* . The Macaron from La maison des gourmets , hotels , shops are frozen and come from a food supplier that serve all the hotels and shops in dublin . Leon had a team of 9 pastry chefs starting only 3 month ago . Let us some time and i come back to us .
> 
> ...


 


Flax said:


> *Leon don't make their own cakes, and don't get fresh stock every day, or every few days.* I know people who work there.
> 
> Not surprised by your post.


 
The truth is out there somewhere I guess!!


----------



## pastrychef (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

Dear ALL .

I CAN assuew that Leon make cake fresh everyday !

Iam the pastry chef , we are a team of 7 French staff and work all the night to delivery in the early morning nothin frozen etc.....everything from scratch and all the product such chocolat , flou we try to use the best Valrhona chocolat , elle et vire cream etc.

That i am really sorry that you dotn like my macaroon . That true the clarence , la maison des gourmets , Roly s bistro got them , But if you look very closely they look all the same . Odaios food supplier maybe???

Anyway Iam happy you still talking about Leon .

Regards


----------



## Caveat (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*



pastrychef said:


> Anyway Iam happy you still talking about Leon .


 
That's the attitude - Vive le Leon! 

Salut


----------



## Flax (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

Well I can only say what someone who works there told me.

Pastrychef I believe you when you say you make fresh produce for Leon every day, but does that mean Leon only has fresh produce on their shelf?

So the problem may not be you.

Anyway, I don't want to bad mouth any business. I'm just saying what I was told.


----------



## pastrychef (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

The cake are deliver every morning frsh to the 3 leon we have on town .

You friends is the manager and when was that????? Can you tell me her or his name ???

Iam very curious about it ???

Please dont take if you dont know ...
Regards


----------



## Smashbox (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

Gossip can be a terrible thing! If what pastychef is saying is true, then your friend is either misinformed or spreading bad things about the place!


----------



## sandrat (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

maybe because they are not made fresh on site the friend is confused? I want to try one of these things now, stupid down the country


----------



## Smashbox (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

Me too! Will have to organise a special trip to Leons!


----------



## TarfHead (5 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

*Four food businesses in Dublin, Mayo ordered to close* 
[broken link removed]



> "The businesses ordered to close were the Café Leon bistro on Exchequer Street, Dublin 2 .. "


----------



## Flax (5 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*



TarfHead said:


> *Four food businesses in Dublin, Mayo ordered to close*
> [broken link removed]


 
Doesn't surprise me at all!

Although the Exchequer Street cafe is not the one my friend worked in.


----------



## Flax (5 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*



sandrat said:


> maybe because they are not made fresh on site the friend is confused?


 
I really don't want to say what my friend told me, but the problem was not him/her being confused.

Pastrychef, are you actually a Leon employee (pay PAYE through Leon) or are Leon a customer of the company you work for?


----------



## pastrychef (5 Mar 2009)

Doesnt matter if i work for leon or not , but that sure you friend doesnt work here any more.......If you looksmy first message you will understand . Anyway you waste my time iand you should go to tesco like usual  do buy you dessert, may its the only pace you can afford.you care too much about people life! that do you think i care who pay you ????

for a drain likking ???dont think so ....


----------



## Smashbox (5 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

I've no idea what that means.. Flax was just stating what they were told.


----------



## Flax (5 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

OK, because you're being an idiot I'll tell you what I know.

The cakes are bought in from an external company. If they are not sold, they are kept overnight. If they are still not sold, they are kept overnight again. And on and on until they are sold. That is why the cakes are often awful.

The hygiene standards are very poor due to huge turnover (staff rarely stay for longer than a few weeks - the reason why is another story altogether) so the Exchequer Street shop having to close was not a surprise at all.

I don't eat there because I can't trust the food, not because I have poor taste or cannot afford quality. Or whatever insanity partychef said.


----------



## moneygrower (5 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

My friend and I got free ones from Leon last Sunday night, so they mustn't always keep them. They were not very nice but I'd never had them before.
Incidentially, the cake we had wasn't great, carrot cake with almonds on top, quite dry. 
I'm not surprised they have drain problems. They don't have proper plumbing, the loos use those maccerator pumps to put waste through small pipes. Didn't think they would stand heavy use. 
They need to dust too, very ornate panelling in the loos was thick with dust in every crevice.
Coffee could have been better.
Apart from that it was nice! The staff were lovely, the ambiance was conducive to the chats. Quite a pleasant evening!


----------



## pastrychef (6 Mar 2009)

Thank you fro you comment . And i can you said they were not nice if you dont know what you eat or you have never try them before  ???Sorry to heard tha the carrot cake was dry ...But we have rarely bad comment about it , i will take a note ...

A macaron its mix between ground almond , italienne meringue  and a flavour.

Should be dry outside , soft on the middle with a ganache ,or any filling inside . Anyway you should try few . And its very difficult to eat more that one , I suggest to take a box when you are few people as dinner for coffee.


Thank you

Leon from last october produce all the cake in shop , croissant , pain chocolat , Nothing both from oustide company......But before that you are correct they was using a oustide company ....You can come in my kitchen and i can ensure you have a meal in the floor .I gain my background in 3 michelin star restaurant ,i can t tell you that my staff doesn t go until the kitchen clean ......doesnt matter how many hours we work the main issue is hours quality ., the cleaning....we using the best product ....that any top luxyry hotels can afford..

Iam sure you are a big fan off Brambles coffee ???bIG SIZE CAKE WITH CHEAT OF CREAM ON TOP ... OR rolys coffee frozen cake from Pallas food , Or la maison des gourmets  frozen cake from Odaios.....

Trust me ...have a try leon when you have try all of them i you will see the difference ...


----------



## Flax (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*



pastrychef said:


> Leon from last october produce all the cake in shop , croissant , pain chocolat , Nothing both from oustide company......But before that you are correct they was using a oustide company ....


 
OK, my knowledge is from pre-October so I apologise for assuming things were still the same.




pastrychef said:


> You can come in my kitchen and i can ensure you have a meal in the floor .I gain my background in 3 michelin star restaurant ,i can t tell you that my staff doesn t go until the kitchen clean ......doesnt matter how many hours we work the main issue is hours quality ., the cleaning....we using the best product ....that any top luxyry hotels can afford..


 
But can you say the same about the cafes? 




pastrychef said:


> Iam sure you are a big fan off Brambles coffee ???bIG SIZE CAKE WITH CHEAT OF CREAM ON TOP ... OR rolys coffee frozen cake from Pallas food , Or la maison des gourmets frozen cake from Odaios.....


 
You need to stop with the insults. I eat in nice restaurants and have high standards.


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*



Flax said:


> You need to stop with the insults.


 
I agree.


----------



## moneygrower (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

Well you've got the genuine french attitude anyway even if the macaroons aren't up to scratch.


----------



## pastrychef (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

nice standard ??what you mean???Did i insult you but actually you did to me by false critics about hard jobs of my team . I take very personally by someone dont have any clue about pastry or macaron , MR Money GROVER can make a critics without know it what is eating and also talking about french atitude but in case you have to look in the history.............to remember french people whats they have done for ireland...
Regards


----------



## Flax (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

Wtf


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin*

Hmm me thinks this thread is getting outta hand and should be locked.. I think the OP got their answer..


----------



## ajapale (6 Mar 2009)

Question answered. Thread closed. Thanks for all the contributions.

aj
Moderator


----------

